# execCommand



## thetrue (4. März 2006)

hallo, wie kann ich die function von IE execCommand nachmachen? wie functioniert sie?


----------



## con-f-use (4. März 2006)

Woohoo, wir haben eine Newbie. Ich möchte dich darauf hinweisen: *Einzeilige Posts sind hier im Forum unerwünscht*. Du solltest schon wenigstens sagen, wozu du das brauchst. Außerdem hast du beim Registieren der Netiquette hier im Forum zugestimmt und Punkt 12 besagt, dass du doch bitte mal* deine Shif-Taste benutzen* solltest.

Also sei so gut und lese dir, bevor du hier noch was postest die Netiquette und diesesn Thread (den ganzen) nochmal aufmerksam duch, damit du in etwa weißt, was hier zum guten Ton gehört.

Nun zu deiner Frage: Gecko-Browser (Mozilla, Firefox und Netscape) stellen ebenfalls die Funktion execCommand() zur Verfügung. Um genau zu wissen, wie sie funktioniert müsste man in den Browser-Source-Code schauen. Bei den Geckos, wäre das kein Problem, Microsoft stellt diesesn aber nicht zur Verfügung.
Nachahmen kannst du die Funktionalität in Browsern ohne diese Funktion aber mit Javascript nicht. wysiwig funktiniert nur in neuern Geckos und IEs.

Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen, weil sich aus deinem Einzeiler nicht ableiten lässt, was du denn genau machen willst. Vielleicht git es ja einen anderen Weg für das was du vorhast, aber wie gesagt, die volle Funktionalität von execCommand() kannst du in keinem anderen Browser, als dem IE erreichen.


----------



## thetrue (4. März 2006)

OK, dann werde ich mir mal den Code von Mozilla ansehen ...
aber mich würde es trotzdem interessieren 

Ich brache dies für ein WYSIWYG Editor


----------



## con-f-use (4. März 2006)

Dachte ich es mir doch. Wie gesagt ein wysiwyig-Editor ist z.Zt. nur im IE und den Geckos zu realisieren. Eigenen Code kann man nur im IE einfügen, dan pasteHTML.

Ich hatte mal einen kleinen und übersichtlichen wysiwyg-Editor zu Lernzwecken für Tutorials.de geschrieben. Kannst ja mal schauen, ob der dir weiter hilft.

Ansonsten könnte man sicher auch ein Java-Applet schreiben. Das hat aber Zwei Nachteile:
1.) Es ist viel Arbeit
2.) Es haben weniger User Java und sind bereit ein Applet zu starten, als User Javascript aktiviert haben.


----------



## thetrue (4. März 2006)

Danke, den werde ich mir ansehen


----------



## con-f-use (4. März 2006)

Gern geschehen, aber ich kann nur darauf bestehen, dass du dir wirklich beide Links, die ich oben gegeben habe durchließt. Denn hättest du das bereits getan, wäre dieser Thread schon als "erledigt" markiert.


----------



## thetrue (4. März 2006)

nja, sowas wie du da habe ich auch  
aber das ist nicht das problem, ich will den aufbau von execCommand wiesen, die functionsweise


----------



## Maik (4. März 2006)

*offtopic*

@ thetrue: bitte beachte die Netiquette Nr.15 und halte dich in deinen Beiträgen an die Groß- und Kleinschreibung.


----------



## con-f-use (4. März 2006)

thetrue hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber das ist nicht das problem, ich will den aufbau von execCommand wiesen, die functionsweise


 Auch dazu habe ich schon die Antwort gegeben: Mozilla ist ein Open-Source-Projekt und da sollte es nicht schwer sein an den Code zu gelangen. Um bei MS an die IE-Sourcen zu gelangen musst du entweder Lead-Programmier werden oder die beklauen, aber freiwillig werden sie ihren Code nicht rausrücken.

Und nun kannst du ja das Thema als erledigt markieren. So langsam frage ich mich, ob du überhaupt ließt, was ich schreibe.


----------



## thetrue (4. März 2006)

Öhm, ich habe den Source Code von Mozilla durch, aber nichts über die Difinition von execCommand gefunden


----------



## con-f-use (4. März 2006)

Irgentwie glaube ich dir das jetzt nicht ganz. Dir ist klar, dass der Mozilla aus vielen Modulen besteht?
Schon da geschaut: http://www.mozilla.org/js/

Es gibt zwei JS-Interpreter: Rhino und Spider-Monkey. Für beide sind die Sourcen da downloadbar und in beiden steht eine entsprechende Definition. Augen auf machen.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (2. Mai 2006)

con-f-use hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Um bei MS an die IE-Sourcen zu gelangen musst du entweder Lead-Programmier werden oder die beklauen, aber freiwillig werden sie ihren Code nicht rausrücken.


Braucht man auch gar nicht. Ein Blick in die hervorragende MSDN Library genügt doch


----------

